# Beat the beater



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

That's It? said:


> Channellock sent me one of their new screwdrivers to "product test." Basically I want to destroy this thing for the fun of it. Any suggestions?


Drill a hole in the handle and insert a firecracker?
Dip in sulphuric acid?
Pry open something that you know won't budge to see it snap?

Whatever you do, wear safety glasses! :thumbsup:


----------



## well_maintained (Sep 9, 2011)

Go to your local parking garage and drop it from the top floor.
Heat it up with a tourch and bend the shaft right before you send it back.
If you can remove the handle from the shaft put it in your grill and go to town on a cement block for awhile. Lol.

Distruction is good therapy.


----------



## That's It? (Aug 31, 2011)

So far : chiseled my name in concrete, used as a log splitter, driven over repeatedly with my truck, split a stone in half, and two minutes in the microwave (very fun to watch). Final test is going to be a bath in thermite.


----------



## well_maintained (Sep 9, 2011)

Give us a picture after your done. I want to see it.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Use it as a prybar, my klien journeyman snapped removing a romex staple. Junk.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> Use it as a prybar, my klien journeyman snapped removing a romex staple. Junk.


 I swore off Klein screwdrivers a couple years back and I haven't regretted it.

-John


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Big John said:


> I swore off Klein screwdrivers a couple years back and I haven't regretted it.
> 
> -John


for the longest time thru the 90's i used those Stanley klien look alikes, no kidding they were even stronger than a Klien .


----------



## That's It? (Aug 31, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> Use it as a prybar, my klien journeyman snapped removing a romex staple. Junk.


 Was it the shaft or the tip of it?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Try using it to install screws.. that never works.. :laughing:


----------



## bthesparky (Jan 23, 2009)

where does a guy sign up for a good time like this. Get given brand new tools to see what it takes to destroy them what could be better.


----------



## That's It? (Aug 31, 2011)

bthesparky said:


> where does a guy sign up for a good time like this. Get given brand new tools to see what it takes to destroy them what could be better.


 Well the rep did tell me "it can standup to the toughest tasks at hand." I'm simply trying my hardest to prove him wrong.


----------



## bthesparky (Jan 23, 2009)

That's It? said:


> Well the rep did tell me "it can standup to the toughest tasks at hand." I'm simply trying my hardest to prove him wrong.


All for it man, destroy that thing. Good to see a company that wants to make tougher tools for us. A company like that can earn my business. Switched to milwaukee screwdrivers recently from klein, never going back.


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

Heat them up and merge/weld them with a wera screwdriver. Return them and say 'Looks like It's trying to evolve into something better.'

EDIT: run 480v through it and post pics


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

That's It? said:


> Channellock sent me one of their new screwdrivers to "product test." Basically I want to destroy this thing for the fun of it. Any suggestions?


Hey, knock yourself out, but be sure to post pictures. 



bthesparky said:


> All for it man, destroy that thing. Good to see a company that wants to make tougher tools for us. A company like that can earn my business. Switched to milwaukee screwdrivers recently from klein, never going back.


They any good? I'm a little suspicious, myself, and I'm a Milwaukee fan.


----------



## That's It? (Aug 31, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> Hey, knock yourself out, but be sure to post pictures.


 Have any destruction suggestions?



MDShunk said:


> They any good? I'm a little suspicious, myself, and I'm a Milwaukee fan.


 I have their 11 in 1. Its alright. The handle is comfortable and withstood a 3 story drop so far. The wire stripper is a little awkward at first and the ecx bit keeps getting stuck in the screw. I may just be replacing the bit with a robertson bit.


----------



## DMILL (Oct 26, 2010)

That's It? said:


> Have any destruction suggestions?
> 
> I have their 11 in 1. Its alright. The handle is comfortable and withstood a 3 story drop so far. The wire stripper is a little awkward at first and the ecx bit keeps getting stuck in the screw. I may just be replacing the bit with a robertson bit.


My ecx snapped the first day... Pretty brittle material IMHO


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

That's It? said:


> Have any destruction suggestions?
> 
> I have their 11 in 1. Its alright. The handle is comfortable and withstood a 3 story drop so far. The wire stripper is a little awkward at first and the ecx bit keeps getting stuck in the screw. I may just be replacing the bit with a robertson bit.





DMILL said:


> My ecx snapped the first day... Pretty brittle material IMHO


I've used the mess out of the 11in1 and I like it a lot. The wire stripper is a joke, don't even consider that as a part of the driver. I have heavily torqued the ecx bits and so far they have held up fine. I use them whenever I can instead of just a plain flat head because I know if I crank down on it that it isn't going to slip out of the screw head or strip out the screw. 

It's China made, which is a tough one for me to eat because I am a Made in the USA guy whenever possible. Even so, I'm a fan.


----------



## That's It? (Aug 31, 2011)

This rep may be right. It spent the night in a glass of salt water and the entire day being dragged behind my car on the highway.







I'm starting to get a little mad.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

You oughta mail it up here. There's a kid on my crew who has unparalleled powers of destruction. I swear to god, he could tear up an anvil with a rubber mallet.

-John


----------



## That's It? (Aug 31, 2011)

Big John said:


> You oughta mail it up here. There's a kid on my crew who has unparalleled powers of destruction. I swear to god, he could tear up an anvil with a rubber mallet.
> 
> -John


 I refuse to give up this screwdriver WILL die by my hands.


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

It's from the "code blue" line right? 

I'm sold...


----------



## That's It? (Aug 31, 2011)

Just an update the screwdriver withstood a jack hammer. I attempted to hook it up to some home made capacitors but it almost ended horribly so i'm going to be sending it to someone with a little more experience with higher voltages.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

That's It? said:


> Just an update the screwdriver withstood a jack hammer. I attempted to hook it up to some home made capacitors but it almost ended horribly so i'm going to be sending it to someone with a little more experience with higher voltages.





That's It? said:


> I refuse to give up this screwdriver WILL die by my hands.



No, don't give up! homemade capacitor rig pictures would be appreciated


----------



## That's It? (Aug 31, 2011)

zwodubber said:


> No, don't give up! homemade capacitor rig pictures would be appreciated


 Beer bottle capacitors. Almost zapped my friend because he didn't know to discharge them. Don't worry it will be in good hands.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

We did some low voltage testing of insulated drivers a while ago.


----------



## bthesparky (Jan 23, 2009)

Big John said:


> You oughta mail it up here. There's a kid on my crew who has unparalleled powers of destruction. I swear to god, he could tear up an anvil with a rubber mallet.
> 
> -John


Or f*** up a crowbar in a sandbox


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

That's It? said:


> Just an update the screwdriver withstood a jack hammer. I attempted to hook it up to some home made capacitors but it almost ended horribly so i'm going to be sending it to someone with a little more experience with higher voltages.


 
perhaps there is room in this thing?


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

But the real question is Will It Blend?

http://www.willitblend.com/


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Its actually starting to sound like a pretty good screwdriver.


----------



## That's It? (Aug 31, 2011)

Also last week it spent the day as a chisel to retip my friends brick steps. It did better than a bostich chisel


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

That's It? said:


> Also last week it spent the day as a chisel to retip my friends brick steps. It did better than a bostich chisel


yeah, so after all this, they get it back and say " OK, a little too good. Dial it back some boys, then dial it back a little more and its ready to hit the shelves!":thumbsup:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Big John said:


> There's a kid on my crew who has unparalleled powers of destruction. I swear to god, he could tear up an anvil with a rubber mallet.


Sometimes peoples level of fail is really entertaining ........ unless you have to clean up the mess.:jester:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I have an entire company of guys that could break that, including myself :laughing:



BBQ said:


> ........ unless you have to clean up the mess.:jester:


Or when they get florescent lamp shards all over you :cursing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Or when they get florescent lamp shards all over you :cursing:


While assigned to a factory for about a year I worked with two of their general labors who really seemed to enjoy breaking florescent tubes over each others backs, shoulder and head.


----------



## That's It? (Aug 31, 2011)

Thank you brian john


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

That's It? said:


> Thank you brian john


That's crazy!!:thumbup:

BJohn has a lot of cool toys to play with.:thumbsup:


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

Is melting covered under warranty?


----------



## renosteinke (May 14, 2009)

While you're at it ... try using it as a ... screwdriver!

I'm serious. The previous edition of Channellock-brand screwdrivers had by far the worst handles ever made ... try as you might, you never could get much torque to the screw.


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

BBQ said:


> While assigned to a factory for about a year I worked with two of their general labors who really seemed to enjoy breaking florescent tubes over each others backs, shoulder and head.



Better then eating em like those morons on my strange addiction..:blink:


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

Salt water is more corrosive at elevated temps. Throw it in a jar with a couple nails or staples or something and set it on the heat vent. Heat and dissimilar metals ought to set it off. :thumbsup:


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Shock-Therapy said:


> Salt water is more corrosive at elevated temps. Throw it in a jar with a couple nails or staples or something and set it on the heat vent. Heat and dissimilar metals ought to set it off. :thumbsup:


if he ain't broken that screwdriver after 2 years , then I dunno what to tell him.

Since this thread was brought back to life, I was pounding on my Klein beater today with a 2 lb hammer using it as a chisel to get the wheel bearing hub assembly off my truck. After blasting the a arm with a map torch and more pounding she finally came out. Took me 6 hours to Change that damn thing. Must be that great GM feeling :laughing:


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

Stupid similar thread link time machine. I know the job you speak of. Done it a few times.


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

Going_Commando said:


> if he ain't broken that screwdriver after 2 years , then I dunno what to tell him.
> 
> Since this thread was brought back to life, I was pounding on my Klein beater today with a 2 lb hammer using it as a chisel to get the wheel bearing hub assembly off my truck. After blasting the a arm with a map torch and more pounding she finally came out. Took me 6 hours to Change that damn thing. Must be that great GM feeling :laughing:


That GM feeling is similar to a ford feeling I know equally too well.


----------

